

Startups in london - voiduser

Is there a list of start-ups in london looking for developers?
======
sian_OK

      * Links below
      * Events on Meetup (Find a Tech job in London is good)
      * Get ideas from someone in the know! See below...
    

I work with several startups that are flying under the radar and are not
recruiting publicly, feel free to drop me a line: sian.robertson [at]
oxfordknight.co.uk

------
racc
This can be good, but is job specific: [http://workinstartups.com/job-
board/jobs/programmers/](http://workinstartups.com/job-
board/jobs/programmers/)

------
chuhnk
This is pretty good for finding startups in london
[http://www.builtinlondon.co/](http://www.builtinlondon.co/)

------
mtmail
[https://www.siliconmilkroundabout.com/startups](https://www.siliconmilkroundabout.com/startups)

